# Favorite Video Game Quotes?



## Discord (Aug 6, 2016)

Was there always that one quote in a video game that you enjoyed and you still remember it exactly how it was said to this very day? Well honestly one of my favorite quotes originated from BattleBlock Theater and it's,

_"If I was in your precarious position, I would grab my bags, show these cats my favorite finger, and ride the nope train."_

So what are some of your favorite video game quotes?


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 6, 2016)

_"What is a man? A miserable little pile of secrets."_


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 6, 2016)

"How's your nuts, Bark Breath?"

Kazooie, 1998


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 6, 2016)

"They're going to _live_... until they *die.*"

Cracks me up all the time with how serious he says it. All of his other quotes are top notch though.


----------



## N a t (Aug 6, 2016)

"I'M THE CONDUCTOR OF THE POOP TRAIN" or "NIPPLE SALADS"

Hard to pick. Both quotes are from a sweet little cinnamon roll named Krieg <3


----------



## N a t (Aug 6, 2016)

"I'M THE CONDUCTOR OF THE POOP TRAIN" or "NIPPLE SALADS"

Hard to pick. Both quotes are from a sweet little cinnamon roll named Krieg <3


----------



## seliph (Aug 6, 2016)

"Pick a god and pray"


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

"Sometimes I feel like I'm the only sane one around."

-Mitzi animal crossing series

I know what you mean Mitzi. I get it.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 6, 2016)

"I had some seafood earlier... you know what that means, don't you?"


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> "Pick a god and pray"



Dang it I was just about to say that one.

"This is it. This is your story. It all begins here."  -Auron FFX


----------



## Bowie (Aug 6, 2016)

"I'm getting too old for this ghost-catching tomfoolery."


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 6, 2016)

probably either Kanji's _"That's it, I quit. This just ain't my thing... The hell with exams. 's time for my animal crackers."_ from Persona 4 Golden or Azama's _"Fruit is proof that the gods exist and love us. Just kidding! Life is meaningless."_ from Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## himeki (Aug 6, 2016)

Pick a God and _pray_.


----------



## Aali (Aug 6, 2016)

"Hey." -98% of characters in fallout


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 7, 2016)

"Princess Peach's sweet voice will soon be the bread that makes the sandwich of Cackletta's desires! And this battle shall be the delicious mustard on that bread! The mustard of your doom!"

-Fawful


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 7, 2016)

_"Go home and be a family man."_


----------



## Srusu (Aug 14, 2016)

I have three from the same game tied for 1st place, one is quite stupid, and the other two are really good, i'll start with the stupid one. The second one may be a bit off, I'm trying to recall it completely from memory.

Wipe this meme from the face of the earth -Old Snake, MGS IV

One comes from zero, and then goes to two, and then 10, and then to 100, Taking back to 1 solves nothing, as it will just eventually return to 100, To completely erase, you must destroy zero -Big Boss, MGS IV

Ever since the day I killed The Boss... With my own hands... I... Was already dead. Boss... You were right. It's not about changing the world. It's about doing our best to leave the world... The way it is. It's about respecting the will of others... And believing in your own. Isn't that... What you fought for? At last... I understand the meaning behind what you did. At last... I understand the truth behind your courage -Big Boss, MGS IV

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have three from the same game tied for 1st place, one is quite stupid, and the other two are really good, i'll start with the stupid one. The second one may be a bit off, I'm trying to recall it completely from memory.

Wipe this meme from the face of the earth -Old Snake, MGS IV

One comes from zero, and then goes to two, and then 10, and then to 100, Taking back to 1 solves nothing, as it will just eventually return to 100, To completely erase, you must destroy zero -Big Boss, MGS IV

Ever since the day I killed The Boss... With my own hands... I... Was already dead. Boss... You were right. It's not about changing the world. It's about doing our best to leave the world... The way it is. It's about respecting the will of others... And believing in your own. Isn't that... What you fought for? At last... I understand the meaning behind what you did. At last... I understand the truth behind your courage -Big Boss, MGS IV


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 14, 2016)

"Commander, can I get a mirror up here? You know, so I can see when someone is standing behind me?"
"I thought my mom was bad with the backseat driving."
"Yeah, this is 98 percent of my job. I just watch buttons flash. Sometimes I press one."

Joker's quotes have to be my favourites. Shame we won't be seeing him in MA: Andromeda.


----------



## noxephi (Aug 14, 2016)

A pretty silly one I always have is "Time to tip the scales!" from Robin, Fire Emblem Awakening.

Also, of many great lines to pick from in Overwatch, "DEATH COMESSSSS!" -Tracer, mockingly, when she kills an enemy Reaper

In terms of seriousness, though, there's one line Grovyle has in Explorers of Sky that's always going to stick with me. "Everything ends eventually. Even if history is not changed... even if this world of darkness continues in its current state... eventually the day will come when I won't be here anymore. Since that's the case, the timing doesn't matter. The important thing is not how long you live... it's what you accomplish with your life. While I live, I want to shine. I want to prove that I exist. If I could do something really important... that would definitely carry on into the future. No... not just into the future. In [main character]'s and [partner]'s future too. My spirit has become part of them, I believe. In them, my spirit is alive. And that spirit could be passed along to others. And so, if I were to disappear... I think that all I have accomplished will go on. That is... that would mean... that it's living, right?"


----------



## Cory (Aug 14, 2016)

"All your base are belong to us."-Zero Wing 1989


----------



## piichinu (Aug 14, 2016)

"What are we even fighting for?" - Corrin after the most irrelevant character in the game dies


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 14, 2016)

From Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars:

(you show a guy a fork from your inventory)
Guy: "Already you have astounded me with your advanced western prong."


----------



## Irelia (Aug 14, 2016)

"You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?"

just because of all the ben drowned nonsense


----------



## andrewdklee (Aug 14, 2016)

"Heroes never die."
Mercy 2016

Quite honestly, I don't have a favorite quote but that's something that's been stuck in my head for awhile ever since I started playing Overwatch haha. 
But there is a memorable quote I wanted to share from one of the Max Payne games.

"Death is inevitable. Our fear of it makes us play safe, blocks out emotion. It's a losing game. Without passion you are already dead."


----------



## Shawna (Aug 18, 2016)

"_Nothing radiates beauty like a pretty smile and kind eyes_."
~AC:NL Snooty Villager


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 19, 2016)

It's a bit more serious then some of the others posted here, but this one has always stuck with me.

"Sometimes, no matter how hard you try, you and the one you love simply aren't meant to be together.
The trick is to know when that is, to know when it's time to fight, and when it's time to part ways."


----------



## Togekid (Aug 22, 2016)

the thread i made got merged with this one so ignore this post


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

Nothing can beat "jesus hot sauce christmas cake" from Until Dawn to be honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But to be fair, I love 'Time to change time' from Life is Strange.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Togekid (Aug 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> _"What is a man? A miserable little pile of secrets."_



Hey, is that from Heroes of Ruin?  Because certainly it sounds so!


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 29, 2016)

"NO EMOJI" - Chloe Price


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Lisa the Painful Ending Spoilers



"Buddy."

"Yes?"

"Did I do the right thing?"


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

"Faker? I think you're the fake hedgehog around here! You're comparing yourself to me? HA! You're not even good enough to be my fake!"
- Onamonapia the Hedgehog


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 31, 2016)

This was a letter he buried in his time capsule... when i read it, it really hit home... i am bullied alot in school so to anyone who feels left out just look at this...


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> This was a letter he buried in his time capsule... when i read it, it really hit home... i am bullied alot in school so to anyone who feels left out just look at this...



It's like they're reading our minds lol


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 16, 2016)

'It's more important to master the cards you're holding than to complain about the ones your opponents were dealt' - Pokemon black/white

'Knowledge is useless if it is not used' - Guild Wars

'What is better? To be born good or to overcome your evil nature by great effort' - Skyrim

'Stand in the ashes of a trillion dead souls and ask the ghosts if honour matters. Silence will be your answer' - mass effect


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 18, 2016)

"Don't ask why Kenny decided to be a chick, it just seems to be the way he's rolling right now."

"Rise, if you would... for that is our curse."

"Thought you could outwit an onion?" (and everything that ******* says)

"_Death cooooomes!_" (mockingly, by Tracer)

"Did... did he fall asleep with his eyes open...?" (I love Wigglytuff in PMD)

"Still. Not. Bitten."


----------



## Joy (Sep 23, 2016)

"Snake? Snake?! SNNNAAAAKKKEEEEE!!!"- Metal Gear

"I will summon the gods of war and take you down!"-Marvel: Rise of the Imperfects

"Sul Sul"- The Sims

"Hey, would you say I became a hero?"- Final Fantasy Crisis Core

" What the!? I can't believe this! It's completely cracked! My trial of the Dragon!"- Chie of Persona 4


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 25, 2016)

GuerreraD said:


> Hey, is that from Heroes of Ruin?  Because certainly it sounds so!



It's a phrase from Castlevania: Symphony of the Night that was originally taken from Andr? Malraux' book "Antim?moires" from 1967.


----------



## dude98 (Sep 29, 2016)

"I bet she doesn't even have ten fingers" Touhou
Anything Godot says
"[REMOVED TO CONFORM WITH LOCAL AND INTERNATIONAL CENSORSHIP LAWS]" Daganronpa


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 30, 2016)

Femshep: "There's a reaper in my way, Wrex!" (x) The delivery always makes me bust out laughing.

In terms of actual meaning and sentimentality and all that jazz, Kairi's letter from KH2.





And then there's also Ezio's letter from AC Recollection. [cries for 82 years]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 1, 2016)

I love all of the NPC quotes on Skyrim, especially as a khajiit because they things like "You'll make a fine rug, cat!" or "you remind me of my cousin's cat" like what the hell, trying to kill someone and saying that? So great, not to mention the guards teasing you about a stolen sweet roll and saying they used to be an adventurer before taking an arrow to the knee.


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Oct 1, 2016)

“Despair into tomorrow! Despair into your memories! Despair into nothingness!”
Junko is my favourite and least favourite character in DanganRonpa :/


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 1, 2016)

I like all the syndacit quotes from Warframe, but this one especially "You are a fire. As feared as you are respected" The syndacit Red Veil says this, and it fits so dang perfectly...


----------



## Limon (Oct 2, 2016)

"How do you want them to grow up to be?"
"To be kind, just like you."
"Oh. I was just going to say..."
"... to be kind just like YOU."

MOTHER 3/Earthbound 2 kills me every time with feels. Those lines always got to me for some reason.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2016)

Justice rains from above!!

Heroes never die!!

Fire in the hole!!


----------



## Jebedeah (Oct 2, 2016)

_"Laws aren't changeless, holy words. Every country in the world has their own. It's just somebody with a lot of power applying their own will. It depends on the person whether they'll serve someone else blindly, or apply their own will."

"The guy who wants too much risks losing absolutely everything. Of course, the guy who wants too little from life, might not get anything at all."_

-Thomas Angelo (Mafia: The city of Lost Heaven)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 2, 2016)

Some silly quotes:

"I feel like some apple pie!" ~Kirby, Kirby's Avalanche

"Hi there, young one!" ~Yi Lu, THE DOG Island

"HEY you fight like a girl!!" ~Soldier, TF2

"What!? He's not here!?" ~Snips, The Legendary Starfy


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2016)

Not exactly a video game, but I'm reading a comic that accompanies _Portal 2_, and there are a lot of good quotes in it.

"You're not a hero. Heroes die."

"You're right. Walking [away] is too slow. Run away."

"I'd ask you to think outside the box on this, but it's obvious your box is broken. And has schizophrenia."


----------



## Whisper (Oct 5, 2016)

This,


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 5, 2016)

Monster Hunter










Some Hilarious/Uplifting things my villagers have said in the past...
























#MakeAnkhasHouseGreatAgain


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

"careful, love. prices aren't the only things i cut in half" -anna from fire emblem awakening


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 9, 2016)

_"Oh, hi? So how are you holding up? Because I am a potato."_
-GLaDOS


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Cress (Oct 27, 2016)

Honestly FE Awakening and Fates both have really memorable quotes, Awakening because some of them are just completely random and come out of nowhere. (_"The books will understand." "I WANT TO BE MANHANDLED!" "Well now we've both seen each other naked"._) and Fates' crit quotes are hilarious and half of the reason is because of how terrible the voice acting is. (Hayato staring down the enemy before giving a super bratty and sarcastic _"goodbye"_ or Felicia's _"You're just a stain!"_)

I've been playing Overwatch completely in French lately and I still can't get over Lucio saying _"GROOVY BABY!"_ It's so... it... why is it even there?

Color Splash also gave some good meme material, but the 1 quote that made me stare at it for a while was _"Bahaha! Check it out--I'm gonna splat you with your own paint. How's that for irony? Yeah, I know what irony is. BOOM. Knowledge is power, so I started going to night school." _Wut.

The Bravely games have some hilarious dialogue but most of it involves knowing the entire conversation and I can't remember any of it word for word. But go play the games pls.

In Hyrule Warriors, 1 of Toon Zelda's quotes after killing 500 enemies is _"It's hardly enough to satisfy!"_ (or something like that.) Princess Zelda, but as a cute chibi. And she has an intense bloodlust. Coo.

I've played a ton of weird games so I'm probably forgetting some other greatly depressing quotes.

WAIT A SECOND I FORGOT THE BEST AWAKENING QUOTE:

Inigo is unarguably the best husbando in the game, Chrom is way too boring and bland and offers nothing special.


----------



## avvie (Oct 27, 2016)

Teach me to be a Hero ~ Fable 3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 29, 2016)

"Out like a Light!" -Pok?mon Red and Blue


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 3, 2016)

"Mister, I don't think I like your attitude..."

"Your precious sandwich won't save you NOW, fatty!! "

"I lost because I ate too much pizza..."

"Oh, and I forgot to introduce myself. I'm a mysterious old man."

"That's all we need to do, see?"

"How big do the creatures down here get!?"

Try to guess which games these come from. The last two should provide some challenge.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2016)

Amazing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 6, 2016)

"You're not fooling me! I'll never tell you that he's safe with my brother over in Sogwood Forest!"


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 29, 2016)

THE SELF DESTRUCT SYSTEM HAS BEEN ACTIVATED

REPEAT, THE SELF DESTRUCT SYSTEM HAS BEEN ACTIVATED

THIS SEQUENCE MAY NOT BE ABORTED

ALL EMPLOYEES PROCEED TO THE EMERGENCY CAR AT THE BOTTOM PLATFORM


----------



## Mayor Kera (Nov 29, 2016)

- anything that comes out of Minsc's mouth in the Baldur's Gate series ("Butt kicking for goodness!" and the like)

- the interaction between the soldier and Barras Lehr in Bravely Default ("Fire 'til you've nothing left!" "We've nothing left, Captain!")

- "Strong Pokemon. Weak Pokemon. That is only the selfish perception of people. Truly skilled trainers should learn how to win with their favorites. I like your style. You understand what's important." - Karen, Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal/HeartGold/SoulSilver

- anything Fawful from Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga says

- "You're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers." - smug ACNL villagers

- anything Pascal from ACNL says

Those are the ones that immediately come to mind.


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 30, 2016)

"Yeah, tell me how to make scrambled eggs in a beaker!"
There are a ton of amazing quotes out there but that's the first one that comes to mind. Gabe Cunningham from Trauma Team.


----------



## JoeyReilly (Nov 30, 2016)

"I'm not standing here just because I'm overburdened with emotion."

"I'm an only child and spent most of my time with my mother, my father died when I was young and I never got over it. Oh, and I like medicine and reading books about failed pre-war socioeconomic policies. You're probably asking yourself 'Why hasn't some lucky man scooped this bachelor off his feet??' Well, you see... I'm boring."

Basically anything Arcade Gannon says in Fallout: New Vegas lol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

"News Flash: **** you!" from the game Catherine. Still makes me laugh


----------



## judycon (Dec 1, 2016)

Interested in this topic. bump!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 1, 2016)

every single one of daxter's remarks when you get a game over in jak and daxter


----------



## Mura (Dec 1, 2016)

woomy


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 24, 2017)

Basically anything anyone says in Until Dawn is hilarious. Stilted, a little awkwardly written, but hilarious.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 24, 2017)

"This is what lights the darkness. A chance to make everyone happy!" - Sora, Kingdom Hearts 3D


----------



## forestyne (Jun 25, 2017)

My signature.

I also like mimicking Simlish when I play lmaoo


----------



## Wholockian (Jun 26, 2017)

Hold it, Snake. Time to change the disc. I know. I know. It's a pain. But you need to swap disc 1 for disc 2. You see the disc labeled 2? 
Uhh... No. 
Huh? Oh, wait! We're on Playstation 3! It's a Blu-Ray Disc. Dual-layered, too. No need to swap. 
Dammit, Otacon! Get a grip! 
Yeah, what an age we live in, huh, Snake? Wonder what they'll think of next.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 26, 2017)

"All your base are belong to us"

or 

"The blood moon rises once again, please be careful Link" (JK)


----------



## forestyne (Jun 29, 2017)

Yuckaiju said:


> "All your base are belong to us"
> 
> or
> 
> "The blood moon rises once again, please be careful Link" (JK)



"you have no chance to survive make your time."


----------

